# General Cube Pictures



## Swoncen (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,

I could not find a thread for posting general cube pictures. I got a very nice Macro Lens this Christmas and yesterday I made some cube pictures. The posted pictures are not in full resolution but they look awesome in full resolution on my 50'' Full HD TV (Still not the 12 MPix from the Camera). I posted them on facebook and I got some request's for the full res. pictures. I thought I also post them here.

My camera: http://geizhals.at/a309635.html
My macro lens: http://geizhals.at/eu/a164884.html



























this one I made with another lens: http://geizhals.at/a360699.html


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow... nice work! This makes me want a better camera.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 8, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> Wow... nice work! This makes me want a better camera.



So do I!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3025464&l=747d36ea5a&id=653204464


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 8, 2010)

These are two photos I made during a class trip to Prague in October 2009, not the best quality  (Sony Ericsson K770i 3.2 MP)


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 8, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> These are two photos I made during a class trip to Prague in October 2009, not the best quality  (Sony Ericsson K770i 3.2 MP)



WOW! That's only 3.2 MP?! 

That looks AMAZING for that kind of quality. 

------------------

Anyway, that macro lens is amazing. I want one!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> WOW! That's only 3.2 MP?!
> 
> That looks AMAZING for that kind of quality.



No... actually that's 0.3 MP.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think this is the highest setting on my camera.


----------



## Toad (Jan 8, 2010)

Swoncen that's a mighty fine lens you've got there!! Lush piccies 

And Charlie those pictures are awesome too


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 8, 2010)

I just want to add: It's not only the resolution which makes a good photo. I think the pictures would not be worse with a EOS 1000D or worse. It's the lens which makes the difference. So if anyone want's the original image of one of those, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

Swoncen, are your above images scaled, cropped or both? I'd like to see a nice cropped-only image of let's say the thread of a screw or those textured tiles...


----------



## Caedus (Jan 8, 2010)

Could you post a link to the full-resolution images? It's time I got a new desktop background.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Swoncen, are your above images scaled, cropped or both? I'd like to see a nice cropped-only image of let's say the thread of a screw or those textured tiles...



All above images are scaled down to 27% resolution and I think photobucket again scaled the images. So I think it's about 15-20% of the original (I could just look up the orig. dimensions and compare it with those, but I'm lazy right now ). The only cropped image is the one with the tiles but this image is not really good - milky and blurry.. thats because of the distance and the fact that I had to decrease the aperture (high aperture number ie. 20) which required to use a flash and a long exposure time. The word "crop" confused me a bit because I first thought you meant the crop-factor, which is 1.6 on my camera. I think the screws are not as interesting as other stuff which has more detail, but I will make some more images of all kind of stuff with "available light" to eliminate the milky effect on those images.



Caedus said:


> Could you post a link to the full-resolution images? It's time I got a new desktop background.



If you need a widescreen resolution, you will have to crop the image. I will upload the Images but they are very big in size. I will make another photography session next week, when I have more time, then I will also upload all images.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 8, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! That's only 3.2 MP?!
> ...





I resized it. 

I don't think that it is an great quality, no matter if it is 0,3 or 3,0 MP - its still just an mobile phone...


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> I resized it.


Yeah I know. Point was that CitricAcid's post made no sense whatsoever. Maybe he was just sarcastic.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 9, 2010)

I made another picture, but not a cube. I'll post it anyway. First picture is resized in order to fit the forum dimensions. The second one is a cropped version of the first image:











The next pictures will be cube pictures again. Sorry for the off-topic pictures.


----------



## shelley (Jan 9, 2010)

I took a few pictures of my cube a while back when I got my camera. Granted, the digital macro setting on my point and shoot can't hold a candle to a dedicated macro lens, but here are two pictures from that photo shoot. (I also ended up using one of the pictures for the banner of the US Nationals 2008/2009 website.)



Spoiler


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 9, 2010)

GermanCube said:


>



The urge to do a H perm is KILLING ME!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 9, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> GermanCube said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You know how I feel nao. +1.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 9, 2010)

shelley said:


> I took a few pictures of my cube a while back when I got my camera. Granted, the digital macro setting on my point and shoot can't hold a candle to a dedicated macro lens, but here are two pictures from that photo shoot. (I also ended up using one of the pictures for the banner of the US Nationals 2008/2009 website.)



I like your pictures. What camera do you use? I think the objects are to close to the lens since it seems, that the focus is farther away.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 9, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> What camera do you use?


I'm not Shelley, but my guess would be Canon PowerShot SD1000. Yeah ok... so I cheated and read the Exif data. Just two clicks away, at least in Opera.


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 9, 2010)

Aperture:16
Exposure Time: 8 seconds
Light: available light (no flash)



Spoiler











Aperture:3
Exposure Time: 0.5 seconds
Light: available light (no flash)


Spoiler










crop 1


Spoiler










crop 2


Spoiler










crop 3


Spoiler











Salmon with cheese *g*


Spoiler










battery


Spoiler










crop of shisha (nargile) tobacco


Spoiler


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

Swoncen, It's [/spoiler] not [*\*spoiler]


----------



## Swoncen (Jan 9, 2010)

*lol*, thanks. Sorry. I thought photobucket would shrink them to a smaller size then that, but they changed it maybe..


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 9, 2010)

Swoncen said:


> *lol*, thanks. Sorry. I thought photobucket would shrink them to a smaller size then that, but they changed it maybe..



You can choose.


----------

